# Bequiet NT 600W PCGHX extreme Edition neuer kabelsatz



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebes Bequiet Forum,
ich habe ein frage und zwar wäre es möglich ein neues Kabelsatz für dieses NT zu bekommen? Da mir das Kabelsatz abhanden gekommen ist und ich das NT gerne bei einem bekannten in seinem Rechner vorbauen möchte.

Grüße
Recovery


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo Recovery

Da es sich hierbei um eine Sonderedition handelt, haben wir entsprechende Kabel nicht vorrätig.
Wir könnten dir aber einen Satz vom 580W Straight Power zukommen lassen.

Wenn das für dich OK wäre, schick mir bitte eine PN mit deiner Anschrift und was du benötigst.


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

Alles klaro, bekommt man die Umsonst?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo Recovery

Ich habe deine Anfrage weitergeleitet, bezüglich der Kosten kann ich dir momentan nichts sagen.


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

alles klar


----------



## Recovery (10. Februar 2011)

gibt es schon was neues?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo Recovery

Gib uns doch noch etwas Zeit


----------



## Recovery (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
die Kabel sind heute angekommen vielen dank nochmal für den schnellen ablauf 
Mfg


----------

